# Non Pro Rata Invites on 60 or 65 points



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Team

What are the chances for the invitation of non pro rata occupations on 60 points before this financial year and if there are heaps of seats left for that occupation? I was checking last year's April May June 2017 they invited all non pro ratas with 60 and 65 point? Is this year gonna be same or different for non pro rata occupations? Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bro I seriously doubt that there will be a chance... with 300 invites per round... if this trend continues... the chance is close to impossible... check your other options bro such as: get a high score in English... consider state nomination 190 or regional state nomination 489 ... etc 

And regarding comparing last year's rounds with this year. The difference is the introduction of the new Zealand stream, I really don't know why NZ are seeking PR since they have working rights in AU and their passport is very strong and very similar to the AU one ... anyhow they took a big chunk almost 1/3 of the seats allocated to 189 ... thats why we see fewer invites, also the score is very high which means the demand is high or we have fake EOI's since submitting EOI's is for free... so there may be some EOI's who dont turn to successful visa applications because the points could not be verified at the visa stage 

Anyhow this year is terrible 

I managed to get state nomination 190 instead

If you want to check my timeline and point breakdown, check my old post

Good luck 



Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Bro I seriously doubt that there will be a chance... with 300 invites per round... if this trend continues... the chance is close to impossible... check your other options bro such as: get a high score in English... consider state nomination 190 or regional state nomination 489 ... etc
> 
> And regarding comparing last year's rounds with this year. The difference is the introduction of the new Zealand stream, I really don't know why NZ are seeking PR since they have working rights in AU and their passport is very strong and very similar to the AU one ... anyhow they took a big chunk almost 1/3 of the seats allocated to 189 ... thats why we see fewer invites, also the score is very high which means the demand is high or we have fake EOI's since submitting EOI's is for free... so there may be some EOI's who dont turn to successful visa applications because the points could not be verified at the visa stage
> 
> ...


Hi Bro
Thanks for the reply. I have lodged EOI on ICT sec specialist which is non pro rata and the seats are around 2300 from which only 180 got filled. My 485 visa is expiring in August 2018. I will get 5 points from age in May first week. Then my points will become 65. I have tried PTE not getting 79+ I have tried Naati I failed by 2 marks. 

I am a recent graduate so I don't have any experience in my field. I don't have any spouse points etc. So my max points can be 65 in APRIL.

I don't think so I am eligible for 489 or 190? I heard 190 for NSW requires work experience etc which I don't have.

I am so stressed I came here in 2012. I was just 18 and now when my time arrived the points are not 60 anymore bro. Don't know what to do as I want to stay here.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Bro
> Thanks for the reply. I have lodged EOI on ICT sec specialist which is non pro rata and the seats are around 2300 from which only 180 got filled. My 485 visa is expiring in August 2018. I will get 5 points from age in May first week. Then my points will become 65. I have tried PTE not getting 79+ I have tried Naati I failed by 2 marks.
> 
> I am a recent graduate so I don't have any experience in my field. I don't have any spouse points etc. So my max points can be 65 in APRIL.
> ...


My brother is an electrical engineer, he managed to get 489 without work experience ... so you could submit an online application and check a region that will accept your occupation 

And 190 doesn't require work experience, the nsw one at least as long as you have the 60 points...

Take your chance anyway 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------

